# Be honest



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

8 month old wgsl dog 87 pounds I will stack him tomorrow.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

Here he is at 7 no old.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

One time a breeder told me not to send 8 month pictures!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He has a nice masculine head and looks straight front the front. If you want a structural evaluation you need a photo of him stacked from the side. 



8 months isn't a good age either. Wait until he is closer to a year.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very handsome!


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

I am honest, though I have no idea what you really want me to be honest about~


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

Gregc said:


> I am honest, though I have no idea what you really want me to be honest about~


What do you think about the dog? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

I will stack him in 3 months. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I think you have a very handsome dog.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Good boy. Big head (though it could be the camera distance and angle). Anyhow, he will fill in and grow into it in time~ I remember 8 mos; just a growing boy. Good luck!


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

Gregc said:


> I am honest, though I have no idea what you really want me to be honest about~


You probably have an ugly dog lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

